# Fishing Tourney 1



## J087 (Mar 15, 2018)

So it started today. The next comming days you'll be able to catch special kinds of fish down at the Saltwater Shores. Chip will only accept the new kinds of fish, which sparkle when they are inside the water. The total size of all fish caught will determine your progress in the event. However, it appears that you can only fish about 7 times every every 3 hours. (those sneaky bastards...)

On top of the special fish there are numerous goals to complete, including the regular fish that you can find at this spot. Some goals require 8 fish. Other goals require a certain size. During the event you can collect (or buy) special throwing nets. When using these you can also catch event fish. I recommend using these when you have reached your 3-hours limit. 

For 80 leaf tickets one can BORROW a golden rod for 3 days. This rod will (always) catch 2 fish. It might be a good idea to buy it if you plan on getting a gold trophy, but don't have a lot of time to play the game. And while we're on the subject, more leaf tickets can be spend on a new decoration for your campsite. 
So go spend your cash and make Nintendo happy.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 15, 2018)

the 3 hour cool down and limit to how many you can catch is kind of a bummer, but I guess atleast you get some rewards for fishing normal fish in between.. everyone's market boxes are gonna be overflowing with ocean fish haha


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

J087 said:


> However, it appears that only a select amount (i thought 10?) can be caught every 3 hours. (those sneaky bastards...)



Well, I tried using the throwing nets ( both regular and large ) outside of the Fishing Tourney hours ( like during the 3 hour wait ) and I was still able to catch the special tourney fish ! In fact, those special tourney fish were the only ones I ever got via the throwing nets. None of the regular fish appeared for me when  using the nets during the 3 hour waiting period, and I did use the nets several times.

Just throwing that out there for those reading the thread and those who may not have known.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 15, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> Well, I tried using the throwing nets ( both regular and large ) outside of the Fishing Tourney hours ( like during the 3 hour wait ) and I was still able to catch the special tourney fish ! In fact, those special tourney fish were the only ones I ever got via the throwing nets. None of the regular fish appeared for me when  using the nets during the 3 hour waiting period, and I did use the nets several times.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for those reading the thread and those who may not have known.



Just to add: that's only with the tourney nets. The normal sea throw nets do not catch the special fish.

But yeah! They absolutely work at any time.  Thanks, iLoveYou.


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2018)

The price for the complete aquarium background set is an absolutely ridiculous 1050. No way will I be buying that lol.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

Soti said:


> Just to add: that's only with the tourney nets. The normal sea throw nets do not catch the special fish.
> 
> But yeah! They absolutely work at any time.  Thanks, iLoveYou.



Yup, you're right. The nets used need to be under the " Event " section.


----------



## shunishu (Mar 15, 2018)

I just got a clown fish as an extra from one of my campers, so I guess that's a thing too..


----------



## Flare (Mar 15, 2018)

Is anyone else getting this bug on Pocket Camp where completing one of Chip's challenges causes the normal goal icon to ping as if you completed one of them? It's nothing bad but it's kinda starting to get annoying.


----------



## Aaren (Mar 15, 2018)

Flare said:


> Is anyone else getting this bug on Pocket Camp where completing one of Chip's challenges causes the normal goal icon to ping as if you completed one of them? It's nothing bad but it's kinda starting to get annoying.



I'm having the same bug.


----------



## Xyla (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm talking about fish, does anyone know if the super rare fish/bugs such as tuna or jewel beetles have any use in animal requests? I've never seen an animal request one so I've been wondering if they're just for selling for bells. Need to know bc if that's the case I must remove them from my market box x.x


----------



## shunishu (Mar 15, 2018)

Xyla said:


> Hmm talking about fish, does anyone know if the super rare fish/bugs such as tuna or jewel beetles have any use in animal requests? I've never seen an animal request one so I've been wondering if they're just for selling for bells. Need to know bc if that's the case I must remove them from my market box x.x



don't think they do atm .. I just keep one of each just in case they add something  and sell the rest directly from my inventory .. market box doesn't make much sense for them atm, since they have no use, noone will spend bells on them and it's just a lost sales spot.



--
@Flare have the same happening too


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

shunishu said:


> I just got a clown fish as an extra from one of my campers, so I guess that's a thing too..



More ways to get fish ? That's really neat.


----------



## J087 (Mar 15, 2018)

Does anyone remember the order of Chip's rewards?
I didn't get the Seaweed screen and it's not crossed off the rewards list.
I think it's bugged because I did get Coral Bench and Surgeonfish Tank...


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 15, 2018)

Flare said:


> Is anyone else getting this bug on Pocket Camp where completing one of Chip's challenges causes the normal goal icon to ping as if you completed one of them? It's nothing bad but it's kinda starting to get annoying.



Yup, glad I'm not the only one.

Also...is anyone else is getting glitch...


*
Like this!* When sitting the tank on a small table like item... (only happens when you leave and come back)


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

J087 said:


> Does anyone remember the order of Chip's rewards?
> I didn't get the Seaweed screen and it's not crossed off the rewards list.
> I think it's bugged because I did get Coral Bench and Surgeonfish Tank...



I don't believe rewards are given in any specific order.


----------



## J087 (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh... Guess I got a net.
Kinda glad it's not a bug.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 15, 2018)

This event actually isn't as bad as I thought it would be.  I think I might be able to get all the non leaf ticket items if I play enough.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

i was wondering why after 10 fish no more tourney fish were showing up, that kinda is a bummer that there's a cooldown only after 10. after 15 or 20 would be better imo, i didnt play all day so im kinda behind more than i should be in overall measurement goals. i used a bunch of nets to up my score to just about 982 cm. i really dont think im going to be buying the new underwater terrains because they're way too many leaf tickets. im trying to save up after ive been blowing them all on stuff i dont need.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Does any one know if the golden rod catches *more* fish or just catches them in pairs or faster?


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Does any one know if the golden rod catches *more* fish or just catches them in pairs or faster?



The golden rod catches two of the same tourney fishes each time you use it. It only catches double the fish, every 3 hours, during the tourney and during the 3 hour wait, it acts as a regular rod and catches one fish at a time. As far as I'm aware, there is no change in speed.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

So does that mean overall you could be be catching twice as many fish or just twice as fast? Do you get 20 instead of 10? Sorry for not understanding.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 15, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> So does that mean overall you could be be catching twice as many fish or just twice as fast? Do you get 20 instead of 10? Sorry for not understanding.



It's twice as many fish. ^_^ So yes, instead of 10 it would be 20.

Wait how many fishes are you guys catching ? I only get to cast my rod 7 times, totalling 14 fishes.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 15, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> It's twice as many fish. ^_^ So yes, instead of 10 it would be 20.
> 
> Wait how many fishes are you guys catching ? I only get to cast my rod 7 times, totalling 14 fishes.



It could be 7 I haven?t been counting. I thought it was around 10.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 16, 2018)

Becca617 said:


> i didnt play all day so im kinda behind more than i should be in overall measurement goals.



Don't stress too much. I barely played at all yesterday and I'm already past silver. You should have plenty of time to finish by Monday.

Of course my own MOTHER finished in a day and a half...don't I feel lame!


----------



## Ageman (Mar 16, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> It's twice as many fish. ^_^ So yes, instead of 10 it would be 20.
> 
> Wait how many fishes are you guys catching ? I only get to cast my rod 7 times, totalling 14 fishes.



I also counted 7 casts (or to the point, 7 sparkly fish shadows to catch).  No golden rod, but two were doubles, so 9 fish total for this round.

I'm wondering if you "miss" any of these fish, does it simply respawn until you get 7 catches?  Or would you be out of luck?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 16, 2018)

Ageman said:


> I also counted 7 casts (or to the point, 7 sparkly fish shadows to catch).  No golden rod, but two were doubles, so 9 fish total for this round.
> 
> I'm wondering if you "miss" any of these fish, does it simply respawn until you get 7 catches?  Or would you be out of luck?


I’d like to know too, I hope you can always catch the top amount. I haven’t bought the golden rod and I’d be disappointed if I didn’t finish the size challenge because I missed fish and that could have been avoided by the golden rod.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 17, 2018)

Ageman said:


> I'm wondering if you "miss" any of these fish, does it simply respawn until you get 7 catches?  Or would you be out of luck?





Angel-Rae said:


> I’d like to know too, I hope you can always catch the top amount. I haven’t bought the golden rod and I’d be disappointed if I didn’t finish the size challenge because I missed fish and that could have been avoided by the golden rod.



I'm using a gold rod and I tried this for you guys. Basically if I don't miss a fish I should be casting my rod 7 times, which means catching 14 fish. When I missed a catch on purpose, I was still able to cast my rod 7 times and get the same 14 catch amount. So it must have re-spawned meaning there's no chances of catching less fish even when you miss. :}


----------



## J087 (Mar 17, 2018)

Don't forget to talk to your visiting campers. Some might give you a fish for free.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 17, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> I'm using a gold rod and I tried this for you guys. Basically if I don't miss a fish I should be casting my rod 7 times, which means catching 14 fish. When I missed a catch on purpose, I was still able to cast my rod 7 times and get the same 14 catch amount. So it must have re-spawned meaning there's no chances of catching less fish even when you miss. :}



Thank you. I think the advantage of the golden rod is that you reach the size goals more quickly.. With the normal rod if I play as often as I dean I should still reach the size goals within the time limit.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 17, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thank you. I think the advantage of the golden rod is that you reach the size goals more quickly.. With the normal rod if I play as often as I dean I should still reach the size goals within the time limit.



I've been playing my usual amount -- and not at all the day it started -- and I am about to max out all the size goals. The only thing I did differently was spend some extra time fishing at the beach to get all the challenges, including the free tourney nets which also helped. I haven't paid for the rod or any large tourney nets. With all the time left I bet you can do it!


----------



## Vonny (Mar 18, 2018)

I just reached the end measurement goal and I’m so disappointed in the “prize”. There’s gotta be more prizes right?  I was expecting the foreground/background campsite terrains shown in one of the preview pics


----------



## J087 (Mar 18, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I just reached the end measurement goal and I’m so disappointed in the “prize”. There’s gotta be more prizes right?  I was expecting the foreground/background campsite terrains shown in one of the preview pics



After reaching the 6050 goal you can continue catching fish. There are more goals beyond which randomly reward one of the previously rewarded items.


----------



## Ageman (Mar 18, 2018)

iLoveYou said:


> I'm using a gold rod and I tried this for you guys. Basically if I don't miss a fish I should be casting my rod 7 times, which means catching 14 fish. When I missed a catch on purpose, I was still able to cast my rod 7 times and get the same 14 catch amount. So it must have re-spawned meaning there's no chances of catching less fish even when you miss. :}



Great!  Thanks for testing this out for us!


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)

i'm at 4k out of 6k for the event, im not using the gold fishing rod. i hope i will finish before event ends.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 19, 2018)

I have officially finished getting all the tourney fish I need.  I have a gold trophy and all the prizes awarded by Chip.  Still working on the side challenges but I'm glad I don't have to check if the special fish are there every few hours like a maniac anymore.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have officially finished getting all the tourney fish I need.  I have a gold trophy and all the prizes awarded by Chip.  Still working on the side challenges but I'm glad I don't have to check if the special fish are there every few hours like a maniac anymore.


I finished the official tourney too and got the gold trophy etc but I’m still catching tourney fish each time to get prizes. I’m a sucker for a prize! It only takes a couple of minutes to catch them so I thought why not.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)

it ends tomorrow, yes? whelp I won't finish then. oh well.


----------



## tolisamarie (Mar 20, 2018)

It ends in a couple hours.

I completed all the tasks and size goals. In addition to essences, nets, leaf tickets and a sparkle stone, I got:

4 seaweed screens
2 coral benches
2 of each type of aquarium
and 1 decorated coral.

I probably will never use any of it except the aquariums and the gold trophy that's going on the fireplace mantle in my RV.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 20, 2018)

I really enjoyed that! I’m looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 21, 2018)

Ended up getting a bronze trophy, of all the events, this one was the most fun so far, it takes a fair bit of skill to get it opposed to just luck.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 21, 2018)

Meowkie said:


> Ended up getting a bronze trophy, of all the events, this one was the most fun so far, it takes a fair bit of skill to get it opposed to just luck.



Yes, I definitely appreciate that it was mostly based on work and not luck! Of course there's *some* luck involved -- what kind and how big the tourney fish are, how many campers give you fish -- but overall it's a lot less demoralizing than seeing a whole garden full of ladybugs and catching TWO.


----------

